# Lüfter für Pentium IV Northwood 2 - 2,53



## BubiBohnensack (4. August 2002)

Jo folks,

Ich brauche einen <b>Supersilentlüfter</b> für den <b>Pentium 4</b>b NW bis 2,53 GHz.
Er sollte wirklich kaum zu hören sein.

Kennt ihr Dell-Systeme der neueren Bauart? Trotz hoher Leistung definitiv die erste halbe Stunde Betrieb lautlos. Man erkennt den Status nur über die LEDs. So was will ich auch haben. 

Natürlich brauche ich dann auch ein superleises <b>Netzteil</b> (ca 250W) - <b>Empfehlung</b>?

Und die Dells haben eine "Dunstabzugshaube": Der Prozessorlüfter bläst die Luft nicht in den Computer sondern mittels eines "Schlauches" nach draussen. Dadurch bleibt der Rest des Rechners ohne Lüfter ausreichend kalt. Ist sowas mit dem CS-601 zu realisieren? Ich dachte an diese dicken <b>Trocknerschläuche</b>:
Man befestigt ihn dann am Kühler und führt ihn bis zu einer BlowHole hinten. Hat das mal jemand probiert? Wie stehts da mit der Temperatur am Kühler (nicht das mir der Schlauch schmillzt
 )?

Danke

PS: Wie heiß darf der P4 eigentlich werden?


----------



## AvS (4. August 2002)

helau,

also aus meinen erfahrungen bin ich nicht weitergegangen als 70°C beim P4. musste auf einen AMD umsteigen was ich nicht bereut habe 

zu deinem Superdupersilent-Lüfter....

schau dir mal das Angebot von http://www.frozen-silicon.de an !

hier der genau Link

http://www.frozen-silicon.de/vhe.ht...0&aps=0&blub=8b56e208e90c8f6248eb38a50d3cd76b

Viel Spass !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. August 2002)

Jo danke, und noch irgendwelche Tips für die "Abzugshaube"?


----------



## Freaky (5. August 2002)

ich würd mir ein netzteil holen wo du die lüfter speed manuel einstellen kannst zb eins von enermax die dürften wir bald im angebot haben 

freaky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. August 2002)

Besteht dann da nicht die Gefahr, die Temp. zu hoch kommen zu lassen?
Hat der eine Tmp.-Anzeige aussen dran oder wie?


----------



## AvS (5. August 2002)

eine temperaturanzeige lässt sich ja ganz einfach einbauen. dafür gibts auch auf http://www.frozen-silicon.de angebote. damit lässt sich die temp. genau & digital ablesen.


----------

